# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  DIY For Knuckleheads Owner Builder Video Series!

## Uncle Knackers

G'day Guys. 
Uncle Knackers here from DIY For Knuckleheads. Just a quick message to let you all know that l'm doing an Owner Builder Video Series that you might like to check out. I plan to film my Beach Shack Renovation from the planning phase, right through to completion and l hope you can come around for the ride. Here's the link to the 1st video. Please note that the first half of the video is just me talking about what l've been up to. The second half is where l discuss my Owner Builder ambitions  :Smilie:  
Let me know what you think. 
Cheers. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37Ayp8qy844

----------


## ringtail

Crack on knackers !  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Subscripted!
Looks like you need a shave, you're reminding me of Daniel Vettori  :Wink:

----------


## justonething

Subscribed.

----------


## Gaza

Going to be any pallet wood nackers ?   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Uncle Knackers

Thanks Ringtail. I hope you can stick around. Cheers mate

----------


## Uncle Knackers

G'day Uncle Bob. Thanks for the Sub and I have to agree, there is a little resemblance to that other handsome chap  :Smilie:  Cheers mate

----------


## ringtail

I ain't moving. Oh, subscribed too.

----------


## Uncle Knackers

Thanks for the Sub Justonething. Appreciate it. I hope you can stick around for the rest of the Series. Cheers  :Redface: )

----------


## Uncle Knackers

I'd make the whole place out of Pallet Wood if l could LOL. Cheers Gaza

----------


## OBBob

Great! This'll be interesting. I didn't think you needed bank loans once you got over 44,000 subscribers?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Knackers

> Great! This'll be interesting. I didn't think you needed bank loans once you got over 44,000 subscribers?

   I wish OBBob…..l wish. :Biggrin:

----------

